# Anyone have a complete, up to date pigment list?



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey everyone,

The pigment list on this site that I've seen isn't up to date. Does anyone have a complete pigment list, including pigments released in other countries, etc?  I'm trying to complete my collection and want to see what I'm missing, but can't find a complete up to date list anywhere.

Thanks!!


----------



## bebs (Oct 9, 2007)

I have all of them in my traincase.. photo's and labeled if thats what your looking for


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No, I'm really looking for a text list...something typed out. I'm sure someone out there has a list, too many on here keep track of those kinds of things. 

Thanks, though!


----------



## bebs (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah if you look its in there as well there is a full text list, only thing I havent added are the ones that are upcoming colletions so .. all however many there are now


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 9, 2007)

This list has been edited to include all pigments added in later posts.  Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*COMPLETE LIST*

Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro) DCd
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red (Pro)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blue (Two versions: One was Pro and DCd, the other was LE with Rebel Rock)
Blue Brown (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro) DCd
Bright Coral (Pro) DCd
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze (Pro) DCd
Burnt Burgundy (Pro)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown 
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copper (Pro)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro) DCd
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen White (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gold (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape (Pro)
Green Frost (Pro) DCd
Green Matte (Pro) DCd
Green Brown (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Jardin Aires (LE)
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas (2 Versions Released)
Landscape Green (Pro)
Light Blue Matte (Pro) DCd
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Melon
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro) 
Polished Ivory (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
Purple Matte (Pro) DCd
Quick Frost (LE)
Quietly (Asian Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Revved Up (LE)
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold (Pro)
Royal Blue (Pro) DCd
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime 9LE)
Silver (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Smoke Signal (LE)
Softwashed (Asian Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro)   
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow Matte (Pro) DCd
Your Ladyship (LE)

I have heard of these 2 supposedly ee only pigments, but have never had a firm confirmation of their existence: 

Smoked Mauve
Light Bronze Metal

=126ish pigments x an average price of $18 = I need to stop buying pigments


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think we missed a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bronze frost Dcd
Copper frost Dcd
Gold frost Dcd
Silver frost Dcd

Green - there were two, matte and frost both Dcd
Light Blue - cant remember if it was matte or frost though??
Royal Blue - matte Dcd
Purple - matte Dcd
Burnt Burgundy - pro matte

And Into The Light, Dreamy V and Lightfully were eyeshadows - the pigments were Softwashed and Quietly


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

French = French Violet?


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 10, 2007)

So...If I combine everything everyone has said here...this is the list I get:


 Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl  (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red  (Pro)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue Brown  (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia  (Pro)
 Bronze Frost (Dcd)
 Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown  
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion  (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copper (Pro)
 Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized  (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue  Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral  (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve  (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen  White (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gold (Pro)
Gold Dusk  (Pro)
 Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden  Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape  (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
 Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Kelly Green  (Pro)
Kitchmas (2 Versions Released)
Landscape Green (Pro)
 Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra  (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Melon
Mustard (Pro)  DCd
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum  (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale  (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink  Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro) 
Polished Ivory  (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
 Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE)
 Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Revved Up (LE)
Rich  Purple (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold (Pro)
 Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime  (LE)
Silver (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
 Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE)
 Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue  (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna  (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro)  DCd
Vanilla
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro) 
White  Gold (Pro)
Your Ladyship (LE)

Any more additions?  Any more at issue?  I /did/ assume that French = French Violet. 

Thanks so much for your help, ladies. You're da bomb. Collectively.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

Im glad you asked for the list, its good to have something like this up. Now i actually know the pigs that Dcd!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_French = French Violet?_

 
Oui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sure does.  My bad.  I have fixed my list.

I also included the 3 Antiquitease pigments about to be released.


----------



## alygolightly (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm adding jardin aires (LE) to the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red (Pro)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue Brown (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown 
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copper (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen White (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gold (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro)
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Jardin Aires (LE)
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas (2 Versions Released)
Landscape Green (Pro)
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Melon
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro) 
Polished Ivory (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE)
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Revved Up (LE)
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold (Pro)
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime (LE)
Silver (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE)
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro) 
White Gold (Pro)
Your Ladyship (LE)


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL, how did we miss that??


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did some digging - Light Blue was a matte and we also forgot Yellow (PRO Dcd matte) as well


----------



## bebs (Oct 10, 2007)

(you only have one blue listed up.. there was the normal one then it was re realeased with rebel rock)
Blue
Blue (RR)

brass is DC 

gold (pro) there is also 
gold frost (dc)

jardin aires was left off as well

theres also two that are employees only


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_(you only have one blue listed up.. there was the normal one then it was re realeased with rebel rock)
Blue
Blue (RR)

brass is DC 

gold (pro) there is also 
gold frost (dc)

jardin aires was left off as well

theres also two that are employees only_

 
Gold frost Dcd and Jardin Aires are already listed in the updated list 3 posts above. 

It was hard with the Blue because it wasnt released as RR Blue second time about, just Blue, same as the pro colour Blue - but I agree, they ARE different colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which were the employee pigments?


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

Do employees often get exclusive items/colours? Lucky things!


----------



## bebs (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah.. with the blue ones they are just two different colors and depths within it.. its hard when complaring the two side by side. 

smoked mauve
light bronze metals 

those are the two employee colors.. however I'm unsure if its true sometimes because my MA is a friend and knows I have all pigments and try to keep up with it.. and I've asked her before.. and besides getting gratis and discounts I really dont know if they do.. and if they do.. she's never been able to get them (been there for over 2 years) could any other mac MA tell us if we are right or wrong.. pllease


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. I have nothing to add but I would L.O.V.E to see ALLLLL those pigments together like one happy family!!! It would be a beautiful thang.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 12, 2007)

bebs has them all - she might post us a pic?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Wow. I have nothing to add but I would L.O.V.E to see ALLLLL those pigments together like one happy family!!! It would be a beautiful thang._

 
I will try to post updated photos of my pigments within a week or so ( I have house guests right now).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my current traincase pic.  It is a bit outdated. Traincase


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the best traincase on the planet, I swear!!! If this were mine there would be no more wants in my life...LOLOL!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 13, 2007)

Lovely porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen it before but you do have an amazing collection. I especially like your quads and piggies.

There are swatches up of sweet sienna from Krasevayadancer. I can't wait to see all three colors together.


----------



## bebs (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_bebs has them all - she might post us a pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heres just a picture of the pigments them selfs


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I just came. 
::laughing!!!!!::

::drool drool::
It's as beautiful as I imagined.

I'm just trying to complete a collection of /samples/. I can't even imagine having all of them in full size. Well...now I can.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, one more list request. 

Does anyone have a complete list of the glitters as well? Including the "reflects _____"?

Thanks!


----------



## bebs (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_Ok, one more list request. 

Does anyone have a complete list of the glitters as well? Including the "reflects _____"?

Thanks!_

 
ok.. I dont have them all so I'll probably be missing quite a few here, but lets see how I can do. 

3D Copper
3D Gold
3D Silver
Black
Blue
Chartreuse 
Copper
Crystalled Orange
Crystalled Lime
Crystalled Pink
Crystalled Purple
Crystalled Yellow
Fuchsia
Gold
Gold Drift
Gray
Jam Session
Jewelmarine
Light Blue
Light Green
Lustdust
Marigold
Neon 60’s
Pink
Purple
Red
Reflects Anique Gold
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Blue
Reflects Bronze
Reflects Copper 
Reflects Gold
Reflects Pearl
Reflects Purple Duo
Reflects Red
Reflects Rust
Reflects Transparent Pink
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Turquatic 
Reflects Very Pink
Rocking Orange 
Sifted Silver 
Silver
Turquoise

updated for glitters listed as of 10.14


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 14, 2007)

There is also: 

Gray 
Marigold - DCd
Black - DCd


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 14, 2007)

And Sifted Silver - I only ever saw it in a vial though??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_And Sifted Silver - I only ever saw it in a vial though??_

 
That's right. How could I forget that one?  That also reminded me of: 

Purplette - LE vial
Gold Garnish - LE vial


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 15, 2007)

I *just* got Purplette from a sale here and it is GORGEOUS. Can anyone tell me any info on this. I see it's LE but with what collection did it release? I did a search but couldn't find anything. Thanks for any help.


----------



## panda0410 (May 5, 2008)

Updating the list with NN & Colour Form!


Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd
Blue Brown (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown 
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen White (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE)
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro)
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Jardin Aires (LE)
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas (2 Versions Released)
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE)
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Melon
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Mutiny (LE)
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro)
Plum Circa (LE) 
Polished Ivory (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE)
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Revved Up (LE)
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold metal (Pro)
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE)
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime (LE)
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE)
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
Tea Time (LE)
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro) 
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE)


----------



## panda0410 (May 15, 2008)

Added Overrich

Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl (LE)
Antique Green (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE)
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd
Blue Brown (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown 
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE)
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen White (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE)
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro)
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Heritage Rouge (LE)
Jardin Aires (LE)
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE)
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Mega-Rich (LE)
Melon
Museum Bronze (LE)
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Mutiny (LE)
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro)
Plum Circa (LE) 
Polished Ivory (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE)
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Revved Up (LE)
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold metal (Pro)
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE)
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime (LE)
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE)
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
Tea Time (LE)
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla
Vintage Gold (LE)
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE)


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

Added Neon Pigments

Accent Red (LE)
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE)
All Girl (LE)
Antique Green (LE)
Apricot Pink (LE)
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE)
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE)
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE)
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd
Blue Brown (LE)
Blue Storm (LE)
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro)
Chocolate Brown 
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE)
Coco Beach (LE)
Cocomotion (LE)
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE)
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 
Copperclast (LE)
Copperized (LE)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzleray (LE)
Deckchair (LE)
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro)
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE)
Fairylite (LE)
Forest Green (Pro)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost
Frozen White (Pro)
Full Force Violet (Pro)
Fuschia 
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE)
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro)
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE)
Gold Stroke (Pro)
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Goldenaire (LE)
Golder's Green (LE)
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro)
Helium (LE)
Heritage Rouge (LE)
Jardin Aires (LE)
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE)
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE)
Lovely Lily (LE)
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) DCd
Mauvement (LE)
Mega-Rich (LE)
Melon
Museum Bronze (LE)
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Mutiny (LE)
Naked 
Naval Blue (Pro)
Neo-Orange (Pro)
Night Light (LE)
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE)
Old Gold
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE)
Pink (Pro) DCd
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal 
Pink Pearl (Pro)
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE)
Platinum (Pro)
Plum Circa (LE) 
Polished Ivory (Pro)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE)
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE)
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive)
Red (Pro) DCd
Red Electric (Pro)
Revved Up (LE)
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro)
Rose
Rose Gold metal (Pro)
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE)
Ruby Red (LE)
Rushmetal (LE)
Shimmertime (LE)
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE)
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE)
Steel Blue (Pro)
Subtle (LE)
Sunnydaze (LE)
Sunpepper (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Tan 
Teal 
Tea Time (LE)
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla
Vintage Gold (LE)
Violet (Pro)
Viz-a-Violet (LE)
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE)


----------



## addicted_2color (Jul 31, 2008)

does anyone have this list sorted by color story as well? (if applicable)


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_does anyone have this list sorted by color story as well? (if applicable)_

 
Nope but I can if you like ~ there are quite a few so it would take me a few days to get to it....


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 31, 2008)

Added collection info ~


Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rococco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rococco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown 
Circa Plum 2008 Colour Forms
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent 
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro) 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite (LE) 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease
French Violet (Pro)
Frost 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro) 2008 Neons
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro) 2006 Sun Dressing
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Gold Stroke (Pro) 2007 Antiquitease
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro) 2008 Neons
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro) 2008 Neons
Maroon (Pro) DCd 2002 Holiday
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich
Mustard (Pro) DCd 
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro) 2008 Neons
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) DCd 
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) 
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE).2007 Rushmetal 
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful COlour
Red (Pro) DCd
Red Electric (Pro) 2008 Neons
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro) 2008 Neons
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold metal (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (LE) 
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro) 
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease

I think thats it.....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 25, 2008)

Added Metal Urge pigment:


Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rococco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rococco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown 
Circa Plum 2008 Colour Forms
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent 
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro)
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro) 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite (LE) 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease
French Violet (Pro)
Frost 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro) 2008 Neons
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro) 2006 Sun Dressing
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Gold Stroke (Pro) 2007 Antiquitease
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro) 2008 Neons
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro) 2008 Neons
Maroon (Pro) DCd 2002 Holiday
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich
Mustard (Pro) DCd 
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro) 2008 Neons
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) DCd 
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro)
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) 
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE).2007 Rushmetal 
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful COlour
Red (Pro) DCd
Red Electric (Pro) 2008 Neons
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro) 2008 Neons
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold metal (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (LE) 
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro) 
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 13, 2009)

Added Milk and updated release info:

Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rococco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rococco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown 
Circa Plum 2008 Colour Forms
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent 
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro) 2009 Hello Kitty
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro) 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite (LE) 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease
French Violet (Pro)
Frost (Dcd) 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine, 2008 Little Darlings
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro) 2008 Neons
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro) 2006 Sun Dressing, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Stroke (Pro) 2007 Antiquitease, 2008 Little Darlings
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro) 2008 Neons
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro) 2008 Neons
Maroon (Pro) DCd 2002 Holiday
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals, 2008 Little Darlings
Milk (LE) 2009 Hello Kitty
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich
Mustard (Pro) DCd 
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro) 2008 Neons
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) DCd 
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro) - 2 releases, reformulated 2008
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets, 2008 Little Darlings
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) 
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE).2007 Rushmetal 
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour, 2008 Little Darlings
Red (Pro) DCd
Red Electric (Pro) 2008 Neons
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro) 2008 Neons
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold metal (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (LE) 
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 2005, Temptations, 2008 Little Darlings
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro) 
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease


----------



## labwom (Mar 4, 2009)

*Out of the loop with pigments*

I have been so out of the loop with these new pigments. I have been buying a ton of skincare products and eye shadows from MAC. I have no idea what the new pigments are that came out the past 2 or 3 years. Is there a list somewhere where I can see what the new pigments are? Does anyone know. Thanks.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Out of the loop with pigments*

Try here ~ this is a complete up to date list with collection info ~

Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rococco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Blue (Pro) DCd
Blue (RR) Dcd 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rococco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brass (Pro)
Bright Coral (Pro)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (Dcd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro, matte)
Chartreuse (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown 
Circa Plum 2008 Colour Forms
Clear Sky Blue (Pro)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cool Pink (Pro)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich
Copper metal (Pro)
Copper Frost (Dcd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent 
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro) 2009 Hello Kitty
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro) 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite (LE) 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease
French Violet (Pro)
Frost (Dcd) 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine, 2008 Little Darlings
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro) 2008 Neons
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold metal (Pro)
Gold Dusk (Pro) 2006 Sun Dressing, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Frost (Dcd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Stroke (Pro) 2007 Antiquitease, 2008 Little Darlings
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green (Pro) (Dcd, matte)
Green (Dcd, frost)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro) 2008 Neons
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (Dcd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro) 2008 Neons
Maroon (Pro) DCd 2002 Holiday
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals, 2008 Little Darlings
Milk (LE) 2009 Hello Kitty
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich
Mustard (Pro) DCd 
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro) 2008 Neons
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) DCd
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) DCd 
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro) - 2 releases, reformulated 2008
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets, 2008 Little Darlings
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) 
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (Dcd, matte)
Quick Frost (LE).2007 Rushmetal 
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour, 2008 Little Darlings
Red (Pro) DCd
Red Electric (Pro) 2008 Neons
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro) 2008 Neons
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold metal (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (Dcd, matte)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (LE) 
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver metal (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (Dcd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 2005, Temptations, 2008 Little Darlings
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro) 
Turquoise (Pro) DCd
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro) 
White (Pro) Dcd
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) Dcd
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease

And here is the thread - it has all the glitters listed too ~ 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/a...02/index2.html


----------



## labwom (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Out of the loop with pigments*

Wow the only full size I have is Cocomotion and I love it! Thanks for the list!


----------



## dolphinj1 (Mar 7, 2009)

keep up with all your hardwork!
very helpful~!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2009)

Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rockocco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro pigment
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro) (DCd)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro) (DCd)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Blue (Pro) (DCd)
Blue (LE) 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rockocco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brass (Pro) (DCd)
Bright Coral (Pro) (DCd)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (DCd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro) (DCd)
Chartreuse (Pro), 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown 
Circa Plum (LE) 2008 Colour Forms, 2009 A Rose Romance
Clear Sky Blue (Pro) (DCd)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cool Pink (Pro) (DCd)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Copper (Pro)
Copper Frost (DCd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent 
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro), 2009 Hello Kitty
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro), 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro) (DCd)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco (DCd)
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease (DCd)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine, 2008 Little Darlings (DCd) 
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro) 
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold (Pro)
Gold Dusk (LE) 2006 Sun Dressing, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Frost (DCd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Stroke (LE) 2007 Antiquitease, 2008 Little Darlings
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green(Matte) (Pro) (DCd)
Green (Frost) frost) (DCd)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro) 
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (DCd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro) 
Maroon (Pro) 2002 Holiday (DCd)
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals, 2008 Little Darlings
Milk (LE) 2009 Hello Kitty
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Mustard (Pro) DCd 
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals, 2009 A Rose Romance
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro) 
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro) (DCd)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) (DCd)
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) (DCd) 
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro) - 2 releases, reformulated 2008 (DCd)
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets, 2008 Little Darlings
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) (DCd)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (matte) (DCd)
Quick Frost (LE) 2007 Rushmetal 
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour, 2008 Little Darlings
Red (Pro) (DCd)
Red Electric (Pro) 
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro) 
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (matte) (DCd)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (Pro)
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (DCd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed 2007 Lightful Colour (Asia Market Exclusive) 
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 2005, Temptations, 2008 Little Darlings
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro) 
Turquoise (Pro) (DCd)
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro) 
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) (DCd)
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease

Updated to add A Rose Romance collection to previously released pigments: Mutiny and Circa Plum, made a few corrections and changed status of Richmetal pigments that become pro.


----------



## Care (Apr 9, 2010)

Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rockocco
Acid Orange (Pro)
Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro pigment
Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
Auburn (Pro) (DCd)
Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
Basic Red (Pro)
Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Black (Pro) (DCd)
Black Black (Pro)
Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Blue (Pro) (DCd)
Blue (LE) 2004 Rebel Rock
Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rockocco
Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
Brash & Bold (LE) 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
Brass (Pro) (DCd)
Bright Coral (Pro) (DCd)
Bright Fuschia (Pro)
Bronze Frost (DCd)
Burnt Burgundy (Pro) (DCd)
Chartreuse (Pro), 2006 Dress Sets
Chocolate Brown
Circa Plum (LE) 2008 Colour Forms, 2009 A Rose Romance
Clear Sky Blue (Pro) (DCd)
Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
Cool Pink (Pro) (DCd)
Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Copper (Pro)
Copper Frost (DCd)
Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent
Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Cornflower
Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
Deep Blue Green (Pro), 2009 Hello Kitty
Deep Brown (Pro)
Deep Purple (Pro), 2005 Star Vegas
Dusty Coral (Pro) (DCd)
Electric Coral (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Fairylite 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco (DCd)
Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease (DCd)
French Violet (Pro)
Frost 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine, 2008 Little Darlings (DCd)
Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
Full Force Violet (Pro)
Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
Genuine Orange (Pro)
Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Gold (Pro)
Gold Dusk (LE) 2006 Sun Dressing, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Frost (DCd)
Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Little Darlings
Gold Stroke (LE) 2007 Antiquitease, 2008 Little Darlings
Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
Grape (Pro)
Green(Matte) (Pro) (DCd)
Green (Frost) frost) (DCd)
Green Brown (Pro)
Green Space (Pro)
Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment, 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
Hi Def Cyan (Pro)
Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
Kelly Green (Pro)
Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
Landscape Green (Pro)
Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Light Blue (DCd)
Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
Marine Ultra (Pro)
Magenta Madness (Pro)
Maroon (Pro) 2002 Holiday (DCd)
Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals, 2008 Little Darlings
Milk (LE) 2009 Hello Kitty
Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Mustard (Pro) DCd
Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals, 2009 A Rose Romance
Naked 2005 Temptations
Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
Neo-Orange (Pro)
Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
Nocturnal Plum (Pro) (DCd)
Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
Orange (Pro) (DCd)
Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
Pink (Pro) (DCd)
Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
Pink Vivid (Pro) - 2 releases, reformulated 2008 (DCd)
Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets, 2008 Little Darlings
Platinum (Pro)
Polished Ivory (Pro) (DCd)
Primary Yellow (Pro)
Process Magenta (Pro)
Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
Pure White (Pro)
Purple (matte) (DCd)
Push The Edge (LE) 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
Quick Frost (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour, 2008 Little Darlings
Red (Pro) (DCd)
Red Electric (Pro)
Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Rich Life (LE) 2010 All Ages, All Races, All Sexes
Rich Purple (Pro)
Rock-It Yellow (Pro)
Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
Rose Gold (Pro) 2002 Holiday
Royal Blue (matte) (DCd)
Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
Ruby Red (Pro)
Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
Silver (Pro)
Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
Silver Frost (DCd)
Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
Softwashed 2007 Lightful Colour (Asia Market Exclusive)
Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
Stacked 1! Crush Metal Pigments (LE) 2010 Spring Colour Forecast
Stacked 2! Crush Metal Pigments (LE) 2010 Spring Colour Forecast
Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Teal 2005, Temptations, 2008 Little Darlings
Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
True Chartreuse (Pro)
Turquoise (Pro) (DCd)
Universal Mix (LE) 2010 All Ages, All Races, All Sexes
Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals
Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
White (Pro)
White Gold (Pro)
Yellow (Pro) (DCd)
Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease

Updated through Spring Colour Forecast (2/2010) (was unsure about hi def cyan & process magenta, thought they were perm but weren't on pro website?)


----------



## armyguyswife (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it's missing Brass Pearl & Copper Pearl....LONG discontinued ....I think


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 25, 2011)

Accent Red (LE) 2006 Rockocco
	Acid Orange (Pro)
	Aire-de-Blu (LE) 2006 Danse
	All Girl (LE) 2004 Rock It
	Antique Green (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro pigment
	Apricot Pink (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes
	Auburn (Pro) (DCd)
	Azreal Blue (LE) 2006 She Shines
	Basic Red (Pro)
	Bell Bottom Blue (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
	Black (Pro) (DCd)
	Black Black (Pro)
	Blonde's Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
	Blue (Pro) (DCd)
	Blue (LE) 2004 Rebel Rock
	Blue Brown (LE) 2001 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Rockocco
	Blue Storm (LE) 2004 Zoom Lash
	Brash & Bold (LE) 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
	Brass (Pro) (DCd)
	Bright Coral (Pro) (DCd)
	Bright Fuschia (Pro), 2011 Wonder Woman
	Bronze Frost (DCd)
	Burnt Burgundy (Pro) (DCd)
	Chartreuse (Pro), 2006 Dress Sets
	Chocolate Brown
	Circa Plum (LE) 2008 Colour Forms, 2009 A Rose Romance
	Clear Sky Blue (Pro) (DCd)
	Coco (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
	Coco Beach (LE) 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Holiday
	Cocomotion (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
	Cool Pink (Pro) (DCd)
	Copperbeam (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
	Copper (Pro)
	Copper Frost (DCd)
	Copper Sparkle 2007 Curiositease
	Copperclast (LE) 2006 Jewelescent
	Copperized (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
	Cornflower
	Dark Soul 2003 Creations MV3, 2004 Rock It, 2006 Jewelescent, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Smoke Signals
	Dazzleray (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiostease
	Deckchair (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia
	Deep Blue Green (Pro), 2009 Hello Kitty
	Deep Brown (Pro)
	Deep Purple (Pro), 2005 Star Vegas
	Dusty Coral (Pro) (DCd)
	Electric Coral (Pro)
	Emerald Green (Pro)
	Entremauve (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
	Fairylite 2003 Hollidazzle, 2006 Rococco (DCd)
  	Follow Your Fancy (LE) 2010 Stylishly Yours
	Forest Green (Pro) 2007 Curiositease (DCd)
	French Violet (Pro)
	Frost 1999 Frozen White, 2000 Merry MACmas, 2002 Snow Girl, 2003 Creations MV1, 2006 She Shine, 2008 Little Darlings (DCd)
	Frozen White (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets
	Full Force Violet (Pro)
	Fuschia 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Pretty Boy
	Genuine Orange (Pro)
	Gilded Green (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
	Gold (Pro)
	Gold Dusk (LE) 2006 Sun Dressing, 2008 Little Darlings
	Gold Frost (DCd)
	Gold Mode (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Little Darlings
	Gold Stroke (LE) 2007 Antiquitease, 2008 Little Darlings
	Golden Lemon 2008 Gold Fever
	Golden Olive 2003 Holiday, 2006 Balloonacy, 2007 Originals
	Goldenaire (LE) 2005 Lingerie
	Golder's Green (LE) 2006 She Shines
	Grape (Pro)
	Green(Matte) (Pro) (DCd)
	Green (Frost) frost) (DCd)
	Green Brown (Pro)
	Green Space (Pro)
	Helium (LE) 2007 Balloonacy, 2007 Curiositease
	Heritage Rouge (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment, 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
	Hi Def Cyan (Pro)
  	If It Sparkles... (LE) 2010 Alice + Olivia
	Jardin Aires (LE) 2007 Strange Hybrid, 2008 Heatherette, 2008 Colour Forms
	Kelly Green (Pro)
	Kitchmas 2000 Merry MACmas, 2005 Temptations, 2006 NocturnElle, 2007 Originals
	Landscape Green (Pro)
	Lark About (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals
  	Later. (LE) 2010 Alice + Olivia, 2010 A Tartan Tale
	Light Blue (DCd)
	Lily White (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2007 Curiositease
	Lovely Lily (LE) 2005 Lingerie, 2008 Naughty Nauticals
  	Madly Personal (LE) 2010 Stylishly Yours
	Marine Ultra (Pro), 2011 Wonder Woman
	Magenta Madness (Pro)
	Maroon (Pro) 2002 Holiday (DCd)
	Mauvement (LE) 2007 Rushmetal, 2008 Overrich
	Mega-Rich (LE) 2008 Overrich
	Melon 2001 Holiday, 2003 Tan Ray, 2004 Bombay Dreams, 2004 Holiday, 2006 Formal Black: Soiree, 2007 Originals, 2008 Little Darlings
	Milk (LE) 2009 Hello Kitty
  	Moonlight Night (LE) 2010 A Tartan Tale
	Museum Bronze (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
	Mustard (Pro) DCd
	Mutiny (LE) 2008 Naughty Nauticals, 2009 A Rose Romance
	Naked 2005 Temptations
	Naval Blue (Pro) 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Curiositease
	Neo-Orange (Pro)
  	New Fixation (LE) 2010 Stylishly Yours
	Night Light (LE) 2006 She Shines
	Nocturnal Plum (Pro) (DCd)
	Off the Radar (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
	Old Gold 2002 Snow Girl, 2006 Dress Sets
	Orange (Pro) (DCd)
  	Partylicious (LE) 2010 Alice + Olivia
	Pastorale (LE) 2006 Danse
	Pink (Pro) (DCd)
	Pink Bronze 2002 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
	Pink Opal 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2005 Lingerie
	Pink Pearl (Pro) 2002 Snow Girl, 2008 Heatherette
	Pink Vivid (Pro) - 2 releases, reformulated 2008 (DCd)
	Pinked Mauve (LE) 2006 Sweetie Cakes, 2006 Dress Sets, 2008 Little Darlings
	Platinum (Pro)
	Polished Ivory (Pro) (DCd)
	Primary Yellow (Pro)
	Process Magenta (Pro)
	Provence (LE) 2005 D'Bohemia, 2007 Strange Hybrid
	Pure White (Pro)
	Purple (matte) (DCd)
	Push The Edge (LE) 2009 Makeup Art Cosmetics
	Quick Frost (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
	Quietly (Asia Market Exclusive) 2007 Lightful Colour, 2008 Little Darlings
	Red (Pro) (DCd)
	Red Electric (Pro)
	Revved Up (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
	Rich Life (LE) 2010 All Ages, All Races, All Sexes
	Rich Purple (Pro)
	Rock-It Yellow (Pro)
	Rose 2001 Holiday, 2005 Temptations, 2006 Formal Black:Soiree
	Rose Gold (Pro) 2002 Holiday
	Royal Blue (matte) (DCd)
	Royal Flush (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
	Ruby Red (Pro)
	Rushmetal (LE) 2007 Rushmetal
	Shimmertime (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Keepsake
	Silver (Pro)
	Silver Fog (Pro) 2007 Smoke Signals, 2008 Gold Fever
	Silver Frost (DCd)
	Smoke Signal (LE) 2007 Smoke Signals
	Softwashed 2007 Lightful Colour (Asia Market Exclusive)
	Softwash Grey (LE) 2006 Sundressing, 2007 Curiositease
	Spiritualize (LE) 2008 Metal Urge
	Stacked 1! Crush Metal Pigments (LE) 2010 Spring Colour Forecast
	Stacked 2! Crush Metal Pigments (LE) 2010 Spring Colour Forecast
	Steel Blue (Pro) 2007 Originals, 2008 Colour Forms
	Subtle (LE) 2006 NocturnElle
	Sunnydaze (LE) 2006 She Shines
	Sunpepper (LE) 2006 She Shines, 2007 Curiositease
	Sweet Sienna (LE) 2007 Antiquitease
	Tan 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
	Teal 2005, Temptations, 2008 Little Darlings
	Tea Time (LE) 2008 Colour Forms
  	The Family Crest (LE) 2010 A Tartan Tale
	True Chartreuse (Pro)
	Turquoise (Pro) (DCd)
	Universal Mix (LE) 2010 All Ages, All Races, All Sexes
	Vanilla 2001 Black Tied, 2001 Holiday, 2002 Holiday, 2003 Holiday, 2006 Dress Sets
	Vintage Gold (LE) 2008 Overrich, 2009 Became a Pro Richmetal pigment
	Violet (Pro) 2003 Sparkle-Ize, 2004 Zoom Lash, 2005 Star Vegas, 2006 Pretty Boy, 2006 Dress Sets, 2007 Originals, 2010 Stylishly Yours
	Viz-a-Violet (LE) 2007 Balloonacy
	White (Pro)
	White Gold (Pro)
	Yellow (Pro) (DCd)
	Your Ladyship (LE) 2007 Antiquitease

  	Added Alice + Olivia, Tartan Tale & Stylishly Yours piggies. Updated some re-releases.


----------



## dinah402 (May 3, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW!"  I never realized how many pigments there are/were.


----------



## GGBlu (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd like to add the following from the Tartan Tale pigment sets:

  	Most Darling
  	Gift O'Glamour
  	Cheers My Dear!
  	Jigs & Jives

  	And from the Surf, Baby! collection:

  	Surf The Ocean crushed metal pigment stack
  	Summer Stash crushed metal pigment stack


----------

